# dub dub tubing



## gypsyboyantony (May 16, 2013)

is the dub dub blue tubing enny gd


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

its supposed to be pretty good


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:mellow: eye dnt no


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Long lasting, good stretch, I like orange although have also used green I prefer the lighter pull. There are a couple of vids on youtube 1 IIRC by Gamekeeper where he does chrony tests.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have some green. It is a hard pull but it's pretty snappy for large diameter tubes. Lasts quite long, too.


----------



## gypsyboyantony (May 16, 2013)

thanks all.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh yeah, I have dub dub blue and it can tear a pop can in half with 5-10 shots.

SMS


----------

